# Just picked up a 76 dasher. What to do? What's is worth?



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Just picked up a 4 door dasher with 63k. It's in great shape for its age with no rust. Runs and drives. 

It is a bit up the ugly side so I'm hoping to do some tasteful mods but my question is what to do?
Is it worth money? Should I leave it stock? 

It has an aftermarket radio which is exactly how you can picture a radio shop would install it. :banghead::screwy:
And it has no a/c which seems that it never came from factory. 

Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd keep it stock.

There was never a whole lot of aftermarket goodies available for these, not even in Europe. At best you might be able to find a foha or zender spoiler for the back.

Euro bumpers would clean it up a little bit.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'd keep it stock.
> 
> There was never a whole lot of aftermarket goodies available for these, not even in Europe. At best you might be able to find a foha or zender spoiler for the back.
> 
> Euro bumpers would clean it up a little bit.


I've noticed from my search. It's in great shape so cleaning it up, wheels and suspension are on my list. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> I've noticed from my search. It's in great shape so cleaning it up, wheels and suspension are on my list.
> Thanks for the input


Nice. You should post some pictures along the way. :thumbup:


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Still Weighing my option but I will


----------



## Sacha45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice. You should post some pictures along the way. :thumbup:




Yeah, me too... waiting for pictures.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Will try to post the, today


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Will try to post the, today


Awesome. All you need to do is upload images from your computer onto a host website such as google picasa or photobucket, then link to them here.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I'd keep it fairly stock if it's clean (which it looks like it is).

Get it detailed, maybe some tasteful alloy rims, some H4 headlamps, maybe some period-correct foglamps too. Not sure if these shared the bumper brackets with Rabbits of the same vintage but if they did, maybe some 1985-1987 Cabriolet bumper brackets would work to tuck the US bumpers closer to the body?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Dasher looks to be in great shape! :thumbup: Also, those window vent-visors are fairly rare.

I agree to keep it stock...and if you want some period correct wheels, MeisterWerks is now offering a 3 piece set of manhole covers! Any width you'd want.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

More pics added. I am looking for wheels but probably going with 13". I will def. look into those. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Such a clean survivor. :thumbup:

There are lots of period correct 13" wheels out there, I feel it is safe to say you could go with 14 or 15" as well without looking 'over the top'


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

If I go forward with my plans I'll do air and probably 13" rims.


----------



## intrdrgn (Dec 15, 2013)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> If I go forward with my plans I'll do air and probably 13" rims.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Picked up a set of 14x7 wheel to test fit


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

eace:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

Ugly. But I want it.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

1FastB5 said:


> Ugly. But I want it.


Should have kept your dash then TJ..  I think Rhett might have it still


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

1FastB5 said:


> Ugly. But I want it.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

It's been sitting for a couple of months and now won't start and needs points. :banghead:


----------



## bjag2011 (May 14, 2011)

I love this car! I second the period wheels and little else. Its uber cool as is. 
What engine does it have?


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

bjag2011 said:


> I love this car! I second the period wheels and little else. Its uber cool as is.
> What engine does it have?


1.6l gas 4spd. I'll be the one in the right line going the speed limit ::laugh:


----------



## JimmyPringles (Apr 11, 2004)

Is that thing even capable of going 55mph!!??


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

JimmyPringles said:


> Is that thing even capable of going 55mph!!??


lol


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone going to show-n-go?


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe someone can help; what can I use to give the paint some shine? I also want to treat the dashboard before that start to crack. Thanks for the help


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Maybe someone can help; what can I use to give the paint some shine? I also want to treat the dashboard before that start to crack. Thanks for the help


Sorry for the late reply, the only thing I would use on the dash is 303 Aerospace protectant.










As far as wax goes? Whichever brand you prefer. Personally I use Klasse followed by Pinnacle paste wax, rather expensive.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Maybe someone can help; what can I use to give the paint some shine? I also want to treat the dashboard before that start to crack. Thanks for the help


IMO... use a car cover & a Dashmat or other well-fitted dashcover! Sun, heat & ozone are the enemies that dry out vinyl & cause it to shrink & crack. Spray-on / rub-in protectants can help with the ozone, but sun protection is really important too. 

BTW nice looking find. 

Early Scirocco 13" alloys are kind of an acquired (or not!) taste for w/c dubs of the mid-late 1970s; there were some Dasher "Sport" models that had them from the factory, along with fog lights. They are strong wheels (possibly forged?), but only 5" or 5.5" wide, so somewhat limit the tire sizes that can be mounted. AFAIK Passat Mk 1 / Dashers never had any 14" wheels, only 13" (and supposedly some 12" very early on). '83 GTI "Snowflake" alloy 14-inchers work well for facelift ('78-'81) Dashers, but are they period-correct enough for your early Dasher? Audi 4000 got some nice 14" 4x100mm alloys around 1981 that might look even better on your '76.

Have fun.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## Liverpool8 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd keep it stock. Gem of a find. I want it.


----------



## duliano (Jul 29, 2014)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Just picked up a 4 door dasher with 63k. It's in great shape for its age with no rust. Runs and drives.
> 
> It is a bit up the ugly side so I'm hoping to do some tasteful mods but my question is what to do?
> Is it worth money? Should I leave it stock?
> ...



I learned to drive on a green Dasher so I have a place in my heart for these cars. I personally don't find them ugly at all. But may its because of all the good memories I had in mine. 

Good luck with it. 

Dominic


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. 


DubCreations  Custom mk4 dog bone mount brackets...


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Just picked up a quantum. I know, I know im werid


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

anyone else have a dasher project going on???


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> anyone else have a dasher project going on???


I want yours lol


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> anyone else have a dasher project going on???


Yeah, my '80 wagon wants a new TD engine. Hell, when that's done it'll probably want me to mount up its new front lights, spoiler, and throw on a paint job & stereo upgrade. Darn thing's just never satisfied!

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

prom king said:


> I want yours lol


And you had a set of rs's I wanted for this car, lol


DubCreations for all your VW/AUDI needs. Custom made dog bone mount brackets


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

krautwhlz said:


> Yeah, my '80 wagon wants a new TD engine. Hell, when that's done it'll probably want me to mount up its new front lights, spoiler, and throw on a paint job & stereo upgrade. Darn thing's just never satisfied!
> 
> J.R.
> SoCal


Lol it never will. I know the dasher and quantum community has fade away but I didn't think it was this far long. Where are all b1/b2 lovers??


DubCreations for all your VW/AUDI needs. Custom made dog bone mount brackets


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I've been looking for a Dasher , or a Fox for a while now


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

prom king said:


> I've been looking for a Dasher , or a Fox for a while now


Well this 93 5spd would have been for sale but my buddy at the shop took it...











DubCreations for all your VW/AUDI needs. Custom made dog bone mount brackets


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

:what:


----------

